# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ronnie Coleman, HILARIOUS

## Machdiesel

Listen to the first 4 minutes ronnie tells a really funny story, now we know his secret

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48TCY5wu2vQ

----------


## awesome1

lol what the hell!

----------


## ranging1

the secret is out

though this is what arnold schwazzengeer use to do before his comps aswell

its docutmented in his movie 'total rebuild'

----------


## dezza6969

haha vodka and coffee

----------


## Hazard

heh..... never woulda thought.....

~Haz~

----------


## NVR2BIG1

did it my last competition, I had 3 Michelob Ultras in the hotel room, and then went out and had 4 shots of Vodka at the bar. Seriously

----------


## NVR2BIG1

oh, let me just add something to that. Do you want the true definition of misery? That would be trying to eat potatoes the next morning with cotton mouth and no water, already dehydrated from the day before

----------


## the big 1

sounds like a good little trick.
Must be quite harsh on your body though, especially just before a show when your already dihydrated.

----------


## graeme87

What is the mechanism in which it works? I know red wine before a show can help with getting pumped up but I don’t under stand the coffee and vodka the night before can some one explain how it works?

----------


## GGallin

Is this the holy grail of getting ripped lol?

----------


## Rockin Z28

you guys have never noticed after a night of boozing you look strangely more ripped in the morning?

----------


## Twist

> you guys have never noticed after a night of boozing you look strangely more ripped in the morning?


nope

----------


## ranging1

> nope


prob coz u dotn drink often or at all

----------


## stevey_6t9

i dont know about you, but southern comfort shreds me.

----------


## dezza6969

southern comforts a tasty way to get shredded

----------


## OH REALLY

alcohol and coffee are both diuretics... thats why it works

----------


## "DIRTY D" SANCHEZ

> what is the mechanism in which it works? I know red wine before a show can help with getting pumped up but i dont under stand the coffee and vodka the night before can some one explain how it works?


well, if you have never had a decent amount of coffee or any liquor straight on an empty stomach it will be hard to understand. But as for the answer, it causes even more dehydration and will cause major runs in the following morning. If you don't believe it then just try it, just once, and let us know how you feel. But you need to be fully dehydrated already and have an empty stomach. Haha its very similar to taking laxative for any reason. At grocery stores they sell a laxative called "magnesium citrate", its very strong and causes runs in a matter of a couple hours. I would probably stick to that instead of liquor if running gear but thats just me. I used it for passing drug test when i was 17-20yrs old.

Best of luck, 

"dirty d"

----------


## Ashop

> Listen to the first 4 minutes ronnie tells a really funny story, now we know his secret
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48TCY5wu2vQ


I love RC. A great guy and a true champion,,,funny too!

----------


## alexISthrowed

I know alot of people that do this before shows. Ive seen alot of people drinking at pre-judging, most of the time they are drinking wine.

----------


## zackle

nice find

----------


## bjpennnn

such a big mother****err

----------


## bjpennnn

ronnie is so funny just listening to him talk, it sounds almost hard for him i cant imagine having to carry around that much weight all the time.

----------


## TheKylund

i knew that before i even started to work out which was like 3 years ago i think i dunno lol ronnie you the man

----------


## peachfuzz

im pretty sure those were countries not cities he was naming.

----------


## gym_junki

my mate takes a cupl of black lable shots before a show

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

When I used to drink a lot the next morning I would always dread looking in the mirror after the abuse I gave the body the previous night, but to my amazement everytime I would always look extra ripped, I always just thought it was in my head. Funny to know that it wasnt.

----------


## Cthulhu

Don't feel so guilty about getting hammered anymore  :Big Grin:

----------


## gallagher771

hey whatever works

----------


## BIGGZY

haha i love coleman hes a such a genuine guy

----------


## gypsy

have heard of guys drinking the dryest possible white wine the night before and in the morning to dehydrate the body.

----------


## gladmax

coleman is the man , met him a few years back , totally cool guy

----------


## scrunnyronnie

His genetics are from another planet.

----------


## boz

Nice clip enjoyed it.

----------


## Jmac87

I agree, he truly is a great person.

----------


## Sir Anabolic

Ronnie Coleman... king of steroids . That gut...

----------


## bigdaddyets

Nice

----------


## layeazy

yeah buddy

----------


## omegagboost

video dont work anymore. can anyone find it?

----------


## l2elapse

video is removed..what were the contents?

----------


## DrSchmee

Crazy... Who knew....

----------


## silvex

Anyone got the video since it 404'd?

----------

